# Suggestion for two new sub-forums



## Ciprian (Sep 1, 2007)

"Music Theory" and "Amateur Luthier/DIY" (or something along those lines).


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 1, 2007)

i think this is a good idea.

there have been a lot of threads inquiring about music theory lately, so i think many people would find a theory forum useful.


----------



## Leon (Sep 1, 2007)

DIY -> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-org-workbench/

theory -> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lessons-techniques/


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 1, 2007)

Leon said:


> DIY -> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-org-workbench/


 For some things thats OK, but for luthiery chat and whatnot it doesn't work so well.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 1, 2007)

Lessons and techniques section doesn't really deal well with theory in my experience.


----------



## Leon (Sep 1, 2007)

well, they're obviously broad topic headings, because i'm sure Chris doesn't want to have 85 subforums for every aspect of the guitar.

luthiery topics can go in the workbench because... well... you do it on a workbench . but seriously, The Workbench is perfect for luthiery stuff. if you want more discussions involving luthiery, start some! i know there are several cats on here who like to build their own guitars, and many of us who would love to read a thing or two about it to tweak our own instruments.

as far as theory, the same... uh... _theory_ applies. if you want more threads about theory, then start some


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 1, 2007)

There was already a songwriting/theory forum that the adminishredder closed due to inactivity. As for a luthiery thread, I think it's a good idea. As I understand it, the Workbench is more for guides and how-to's rather than actual discussion, so it could be useful. I think people actually putting stuff in the Workbench on a more regular basis would probably be a better alternative, though.


----------



## Leon (Sep 1, 2007)

i think discussions regarding luthiery can be done in the Gen Tech section.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2007)

Luthiery isn't really discussed on here enough to warrant it's own subforum.

As far as theory, I renamed/described the L&T forum so that it can be covered there.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/


----------

